

Split Tunneling on Cisco IPSec VPN - shadykiller
http://shadabahmed.com/blog/2013/08/11/split-tunneling-vpn-routing-table

======
robinson-wall
Cisco IPSec endpoints are more than capable of split horizon (split-DNS too)
without having to bodge it on the client side.

If it isn't configured then netsec doesn't want split horizon. There is likely
a company policy that if you are attached to their network, you are _only_
attached to their network.

~~~
shadykiller
Yes, this is a company policy. The method just a way to subvert that

~~~
bastag3
And if it's worth its salt will disconnect you once it sees the routing
change.

